# Cost of living in Hong Kong…. Except apartment expenses…



## ajayazad (Mar 24, 2009)

I will be getting 8000HKD other than apartment cost. Would that be sufficient?
Food$ = 
Travel$ = 
Tax$ =
Electricity$ =
Gas$ =
Water$ =


----------

